# H} army books W} army books (UK only)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have up for trade the following:
vampire counts army book
And space wolves

All these are up to date books.

I am after the following up to date books:
Tyranids
Blood angels

Thanks for looking, only UK please.

Gothic


----------

